# Which attachment style do you have?



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.web-research-design.net/cgi-bin/crq/crq.pl

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is 6.90, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 5.80, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the fearful quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that fearful people tend to have much difficulty in their relationships. They tend to avoid becoming emotionally attached to others, and, even in cases in which they do enter a committed relationship, the relationship may be characterized by mistrust or a lack of confidence.

I think I was anxious-preoccupied, but now I'm more fearful-avoidant


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Says I'm in the preoccupied quadrant. I never know if I'm being 100% honest with myself though with any of these quizzes.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Are you suppose to have had a prior intimate relationship with someone to take this test? because I'm having trouble answering some of these question.
_My partner only seems to notice me when I'm angry.
_ How the hell am I suppose to know? lol. Whatever my score ends up being, I won't be able to take it at face value considering I have no experience at that department.

However, I have read about insecure attachment styles before and dismissive seems to fit me the best.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

infamous93 said:


> Are you suppose to have had a prior intimate relationship with someone to take this test? because I'm having trouble answering some of these question.
> _My partner only seems to notice me when I'm angry.
> _ How the hell am I suppose to know? lol. Whatever my score ends up being, I won't be able to take it at face value considering I have no experience at that department.
> 
> However, I have read about insecure attachment styles before and dismissive seems to fit me the best.


There were some things that were hard for me to answer. So I imagined being in that position and went off of what I most likely would do now. Probably not the most accurate way to evaluate my attachment styles but it sounds about right anyway.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

scooby said:


> Says I'm in the preoccupied quadrant. I never know if I'm being 100% honest with myself though with any of these quizzes.


I have trouble with that too. It's like I have a bias that subconsciously influences me.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

Honestly, this test is complete s**t. How can I answer any questions about me and my romantic partner, if I never had one? I even had to state at the beginning that I never had one, but they still throw out 36 freaking questions about something I have no idea about.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

This test is obviously for people who have had partners before or currently has one.

This is mine:
_Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the dismissing quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships._

High self confidence and competitive..doesn't really sound like me.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

_Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the fearful quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that fearful people tend to have much difficulty in their relationships. They tend to avoid becoming emotionally attached to others, and, even in cases in which they do enter a committed relationship, the relationship may be characterized by mistrust or a lack of confidence._

Now I know.
Well I knew before, now an internet test tells me so.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Secure when I answer thinking of my current relationship. In my other relationships I probably would have been anxious-preoccupied and fearful-avoidant. I wonder if many people think they have relationship issues when really they are just mistrusting and distant around their partner with good reason.
I don't think this is a very good test, for the reasons other people gave and because it's dependent on the personality of your partner. If someone has an abusive partner it does not necessarily reflect their attachment style when they state that they are scared of getting close to their partner. It wouldn't be accurate if you answered thinking of people in general as romantic partners, either. I would be fearful of being in a relationship with the majority of people but I don't see that as reflective of an attachment style, because I do not think the majority of people have the mindsets required for what I would consider a healthy relationship. I think it would be more accurate if it was answered with a respectful, trustworthy partner in mind.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the dismissing quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your *attachment-related anxiety score is 1.36*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your *attachment-related avoidance score is 1.67*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure quadrant*. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

> Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure quadrant*. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders.


Haha yeah okay.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is* 4.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *2.92*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dismissive-avoidant.


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.30*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

I just made it, from the looks of it.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> Secure when I answer thinking of my current relationship. In my other relationships I probably would have been anxious-preoccupied and fearful-avoidant. I wonder if many people think they have relationship issues when really they are just mistrusting and distant around their partner with good reason.
> I don't think this is a very good test, for the reasons other people gave and because it's dependent on the personality of your partner. If someone has an abusive partner it does not necessarily reflect their attachment style when they state that they are scared of getting close to their partner. It wouldn't be accurate if you answered thinking of people in general as romantic partners, either. I would be fearful of being in a relationship with the majority of people but I don't see that as reflective of an attachment style, because I do not think the majority of people have the mindsets required for what I would consider a healthy relationship. I think it would be more accurate if it was answered with a respectful, trustworthy partner in mind.


I really have to agree with all of this. My attachment style was very different when I was in an abusive relationship. I became extremely anxious-preoccupied, whereas my general style of attachment in my current relationship and in the past were secure. I think its evident from my chart that I am close to the anxious-preoccupied section, as I still deal with some of the residual effects of being in an abusive relationship, although I'm healing.

Result: Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *secure quadrant. *Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Fearful-avoidant. I agree, it was difficult to answer this, since I was answering some based on current thoughts and others based on when I was happier. It's hard for me to open up to people now anyway so it sounds about right.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

This was hard to do, since I don't have a whole lot of relationship experience, but I gave it my best shot:

"Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships."

Boo.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i personally think if you have sa it's almost certain you cant be secure, because if the secure attachment was established in childhood, it kind of benefit your whole life because it makes you naturally personable and likeable


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

You fall into the *fearful* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that fearful people tend to have much difficulty in their relationships. They tend to avoid becoming emotionally attached to others, and, even in cases in which they do enter a committed relationship, the relationship may be characterized by mistrust or a lack of confidence.

It's true. This is also the answer to the thread asking why you are still single, for me.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *6.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *2.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* quadrant. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.

Pretty much.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> Honestly, this test is complete s**t. How can I answer any questions about me and my romantic partner, if I never had one? I even had to state at the beginning that I never had one, but they still throw out 36 freaking questions about something I have no idea about.


My same thoughts exactly. It would have been better if the questions changed to relationships with family or something.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I got "secure"

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *3.61*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.22*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"...your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.44*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.44*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance)."

Secure.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Bad anxiety bad >:C


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is 3.28, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 4.44, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


and I got dismissive avoidant. I don't really think the description fits at all though, I found this really hard to answer because I haven't been in a relationship for a while and those ones were so weird and each so different and just like.. This was too difficult lol. I ended up answering half the questions based on previous relationships and half based on how I think I'd hypothetically feel now.



> Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the dismissing region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. *Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence*, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.


hahaah no.

I do love that this is basically I'm a cold hearted ***** label though ;D


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't really understand what any of the questions mean. Even the first question seems so vague. What does "getting close to someone" entail? And "depend" on them how? What? Yeah. Taking my results with the most microscopic grain of salt possible.

Also, I have a long history of trouble expressing my emotions. I don't know why the results came out to say the contrary. O_O Anyway, going by these results, I shouldn't bother trying a relationship anytime soon.

*******************************

"According to your questionnaire responses, *your attachment-related anxiety score is 5.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). *Your attachment-related avoidance score is 3.67*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance)."










"Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships."


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hahaah no.
> 
> I do love that this is basically I'm a cold hearted ***** label though ;D


yes I got the same dismissive avoidant, I'm not cold hearted...I suppose life experience makes me appear that way though...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

high anxiety fearful-avoidant.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A crevice tool?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *4.06*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.72*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the fearful region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that fearful people tend to have much difficulty in their relationships. They tend to avoid becoming emotionally attached to others, and, even in cases in which they do enter a committed relationship, the relationship may be characterized by mistrust or a lack of confidence.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Anxious-avoidant. But imo I tend to ricochet between that and anxious-preoccupied.

" According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *6.61*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *5.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance). "


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm fahcked


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

"My partner really understands me and my needs."

Uhh... that kind of depends on who you're in a relationship with, now doesn't it? And which partner are we talking about here if we're going back in time? There were too many dumb questions like this even though you could answer it while not being in a relationship, at the moment.

I took the test anyway for funsies:










*"Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the preoccupied region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships."*


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

A lot can change in eight months.










Less anxious, more avoiding. I dare say I'm not nearly as open as I used to be, and my girlfriend will certainly testify to that. The truth is that I just don't feel like talking about things so I don't bring them up. I know she wants to know but I don't like the idea of sharing.

Intimacy is what kept me in the secure square.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *4.65*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *2.89*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

uh oh.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the preoccupied region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.
Your attachment-related anxiety score is 5.11
Your attachment-related avoidance score is 2.22


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Your attachment-related anxiety score is 4.61
Your attachment-related avoidance score is 2.33

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the preoccupied region of the space.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Avoidant-dismissive? A string of failed relationships and emotionally scarred girlfriends will attest to that.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Anxious-Preoccupied

_



According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *6.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.50*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied* region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.

Click to expand...

_









I am saddened but not surprised.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is 4.61, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is 2.56, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

> According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *2.17*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *3.39*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).
> 
> You fall into the *secure* region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that secure people tend to have relatively enduring and satisfying relationships. They are comfortable expressing their emotions, and tend not to suffer from depression and other psychological disorders.


Well, that certainly is surprising... I was expecting Dismissive-Avoidant. I suppose I really have changed these last few months, if only a little.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Very secure, by this test.

My romantic experience is pretty limited though...


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

> Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the dismissing region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that dismissing people tend to prefer their own autonomy--oftentimes at the expense of their close relationships. Although dismissing people often have high self-confidence, they sometimes come across as hostile or competitive by others, and this often interferes with their close relationships.


I guess I'm not all that wuffing.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I guess I'm not all that wuffing.


So you can't beat me at wuffing


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm secure y'all!!!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Attachment-related anxiety score is 5.50
Attachment-related avoidance score is 2.78










Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *preoccupied *region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships.

*Fits me perfectly. *


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

_According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *6.28*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *1.67*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the preoccupied region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that preoccupied people tend to have highly conflictual relationships. Although they are comfortable expressing their emotions, preoccupied individuals often experience a lot of negative emotions, which can often interfere with their relationships._

Coloured by previous experience, of course. Only ever known relatively short-lived, incredibly intense, all-consuming and ultimately tragic romance. So yeah. _Amour fou_, definitely.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

probably offline said:


> "My partner really understands me and my needs."
> 
> Uhh... that kind of depends on who you're in a relationship with, now doesn't it? And which partner are we talking about here if we're going back in time? There were too many dumb questions like this even though you could answer it while not being in a relationship, at the moment.
> 
> ...


My dot on that scale is exactly in the same spot as you. I think I was more preoccupied in my first relationship and am becoming more secure now in my second relationship.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Combining your anxiety and avoidance scores, you fall into the *fearful* region of the space. Previous research on attachment styles indicates that fearful people tend to have much difficulty in their relationships. They tend to avoid becoming emotionally attached to others, and, even in cases in which they do enter a committed relationship, the relationship may be characterized by mistrust or a lack of confidence.

looks about right

According to attachment theory and research, there are two fundamental ways in which people differ from one another in the way they think about relationships. First, some people are more anxious than others. People who are high in *attachment-related anxiety* tend to worry about whether their partners really love them and often fear rejection. People low on this dimension are much less worried about such matters. Second, some people are more avoidant than others. People who are high in *attachment-related avoidance* are less comfortable depending on others and opening up to others.

According to your questionnaire responses, your attachment-related anxiety score is *6.00*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low anxiety) to 7 (high anxiety). Your attachment-related avoidance score is *6.17*, on a scale ranging from 1 (low avoidance) to 7 (high avoidance).


----------

